# Jan 2016 NEC/East Blizzard (was How does Amtrak handle snowstorms?)



## Oreius (Jan 18, 2016)

As you may or may not know, the potential exists for a major snowstorm to affect the Northeast Corridor and Keystone Corridor this Friday and Saturday. Some forecasts (which may be overhyped) call for blizzard conditions and 1-2 feet of snow. How does Amtrak deal with this type of weather? I have a trip scheduled from Elizabethtown, PA to New York Saturday, returning Sunday afternoon. Should I be concerned?


----------



## JoeBas (Jan 18, 2016)

Very.


----------



## CCC1007 (Jan 18, 2016)

If the track is open, there is no reason for Amtrak to not run. Expect delays with snow.


----------



## Oreius (Jan 18, 2016)

I think a lot of these forecasts are overhyped; one local weather agency is saying Lancaster, PA could get 2-3 feet of snow. One radio station in Lancaster said 40 inches! I really don't think that will happen.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 18, 2016)

Can you leave early?

Up to a point, the snow is ok. The weakest link is the catenary wires that power the train. If they come down, that's the end of it.


----------



## Oreius (Jan 18, 2016)

I leave E-Town at 7:37 AM Saturday. This is the first train of the day. When I come home Sunday, I'm taking the Pennsylvanian, which leaves NYP at 10:52 AM.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 18, 2016)

Amtrak is at the "mercy" of the host railroad they are traveling over. If the host RR shuts the line down, its shut down.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 18, 2016)

It is the Host Railroad that makes the call on this, and I would imagine Amtrak is also quick to shut down the Northeast Corridor if conditions get dangerous.


----------



## Oreius (Jan 18, 2016)

The Keystone And Northeast Corridors are owned by Amtrak.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 18, 2016)

Oreius said:


> The Keystone And Northeast Corridors are owned by Amtrak.


Then Amtrak makes the call.


----------



## mgl1978 (Jan 18, 2016)

I can only speak to the NEC between Washington and New York. If the snow gets bad they'll run about a half schedule. However they haven't completely shutdown for snow. I'm not sure about the Keystone corridor but they might cancel a train.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 18, 2016)

I'll put it this way. Last year pretty much this time too, I was traveling RTE-PHL. I got word my original train was axed. I took a one hour earlier train. There was a foot of snow that day and my Acela was running track speed.

On top of that the weather forecasters here are saying that the forecast is very unpredictable currently. It will either be rain or snow in the Philly to NY corridor. Right now I would take it as it comes and pay attention to the forecasts.


----------



## west point (Jan 19, 2016)

Believe that Amtrak reduces its schedule so there is not as much over the road switching. That way it can concentrate its signal maintainers at those points where crossovers essential for dispatch.


----------



## JoeBas (Jan 19, 2016)

Oreius said:


> I think a lot of these forecasts are overhyped; one local weather agency is saying Lancaster, PA could get 2-3 feet of snow. One radio station in Lancaster said 40 inches! I really don't think that will happen.


You do understand the definition of the word "could", right? :huh: :giggle:


----------



## JoeBas (Jan 19, 2016)

Acela150 said:


> On top of that the weather forecasters here are saying that the forecast is very unpredictable currently. It will either be rain or snow in the Philly to NY corridor. Right now I would take it as it comes and pay attention to the forecasts.


For this storm, it doesn't look like rain is very likely. It's going to be snow, only question is how much. It's much more likely that the storm track far enough south/east that it misses entirely than it track north/west enough to give rain instead of snow for the corridor.


----------



## JoeBas (Jan 19, 2016)

west point said:


> Believe that Amtrak reduces its schedule so there is not as much over the road switching. That way it can concentrate its signal maintainers at those points where crossovers essential for dispatch.


The simple fact is, snow USED to be a lot less of an issue, because the railroads had the staffing to deal with it.

Now, they don't, and it's a much bigger issue. Not as bad as the airlines, but still bad enough.


----------



## Oreius (Jan 19, 2016)

Accuweather's latest forecast calls for both Elizabethtown and Lancaster to get 2 feet of snow Friday and Saturday. I'm keeping my reservations until Thursday, but if they start issuing winter storm warnings I am not going to New York.


----------



## west point (Jan 19, 2016)

Loss of passengers unable to get to trains due to snow may also be reason to cancel some trains. Why run a train with 20% load factor ?


----------



## CCC1007 (Jan 19, 2016)

For the hearty 20%that actually made the trek and are expecting to get to their destination.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 19, 2016)

west point said:


> Loss of passengers unable to get to trains due to snow may also be reason to cancel some trains. Why run a train with 20% load factor ?


If there was only the origin and the terminal, you may have a point. But 1-2 feet of snow isn't debilitating. Not to mention, there are more stops in between, and also let's not forget the proper positioning of the equipment for the next run.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 19, 2016)

Right now as the weather is on, on the local ABC channel their models are looking between 6-18 inches and they said that it could change again up to 9 times. So I wouldn't expect a major shut down. More so as people will be trying to fly and those flights could get cancelled and Amtrak would be the only decent option.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 19, 2016)

My philosophy is always *Expect the Worst and Prepare For The Worst*. That way you minimize your chances of getting caught short in a worst case scenario and increase your chances of surviving.


----------



## JoeBas (Jan 19, 2016)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> My philosophy is always *Expect the Worst and Prepare For The Worst*. That way you minimize your chances of getting caught short in a worst case scenario and increase your chances of surviving.


Its a snow storm, in a climatologically usual region for a winter snowstorm, in a country that most people consider to be fairly civilized. Regardless of whether he stays or goes, I highly doubt he's going to run into a situation where Shackleton meets the passengers from Alive...


----------



## Oreius (Jan 19, 2016)

New York isn't supposed to get as much snow, but I'm afraid it could be enough to cause delays and closures, especially if services along the Keystone Corridor and Northeast Corridor are affected. I will make my final decision Thursday evening.


----------



## Bex (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm also watching and taking a wait and see approach. As of now I'm planning my usual trip home to Baltimore this weekend but I'm slightly concerned that I'll have problems getting back to NY Sunday evening. I'll decide later this week, I guess.


----------



## jis (Jan 19, 2016)

Someone like Thirdrail or Hal may be able to shed more light on this. I have the impression that Amtrak has several reduced service plans for the NEC in heavy snow situation. Some of the considerations include fixing the switch positions on many switches reducing the chances of switch failure which reduces the variety of stopping patterns available and such.

There are usually enough trains running for the 20% that make it to the station, unless some unplanned event prevents that.


----------



## afigg (Jan 19, 2016)

Washington Post (as of Jan 19) Capital Weather Gang article on the outlook for a major blizzard this weekend: Forecasts converging on severe, potentially historic Friday-Saturday snowstorm.

Obviously, this far out there is a lot of uncertainty in the forecast and where the heavy snowfall or rain to ice to snow band may end up, but the odds are that there will be significant winter weather somewhere on the east coast this weekend.


----------



## west point (Jan 19, 2016)

Where are you planning to go in NYP ? Remember the NY governor shut down MTA in anticipation of last year's snow storm.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 20, 2016)

Does Amtrak have a straight-rail operating plan for frozen switches?


----------



## jis (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes apparently it does. We have seen it put into effect in the recent past.


----------



## Oreius (Jan 20, 2016)

Forecasts have shift the storm back north. Lancaster and Elizabethtown could see over 18

Inches!! That will definitely cause travel issues, especially with Amtrak. This might be a heavier wet snow, which could bring down trees, power lines, and catenary.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 20, 2016)

Oreius said:


> Forecasts have shift the storm back north. Lancaster and Elizabethtown could see over 18
> 
> Inches!! That will definitely cause travel issues, especially with Amtrak. This might be a heavier wet snow, which could bring down trees, power lines, and catenary.


Yeah, I was just thinking how this will probably be wet heavy snow vs dry fluffy snow considering the temps forecasted. I may have to drive in it on Sat., so not looking forward to it especially since I'm where it could turn to a wintry mix.


----------



## Oreius (Jan 20, 2016)

Now they're forecasting blizzard conditions for south central and southeast PA. Not good.


----------



## ScottRu (Jan 20, 2016)

Heading from Boston to NYP, picking up the Silver Meteor on Saturday. Wish us luck!


----------



## willem (Jan 20, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Yeah, I was just thinking how this will probably be wet heavy snow vs dry fluffy snow considering the temps forecasted. I may have to drive in it on Sat., so not looking forward to it especially since I'm where it could turn to a wintry mix.


Stay safe. Remember that canceling is an option, and you would rather exercise that option yourself than have the weather do it for you.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 20, 2016)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> My philosophy is always *Expect the Worst and Prepare For The Worst*. That way you minimize your chances of getting caught short in a worst case scenario and increase your chances of surviving.


After reading many of your posts over the years it's pretty clear that when it comes to the climate your _actual_ philosophy is to always expect the best, claim anyone who indicates otherwise is part of some sort of elaborate conspiracy, and to never prepare for any negative outcome.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 20, 2016)

willem said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I was just thinking how this will probably be wet heavy snow vs dry fluffy snow considering the temps forecasted. I may have to drive in it on Sat., so not looking forward to it especially since I'm where it could turn to a wintry mix.
> ...


Thanks. It will be a "play it by ear" situation.


----------



## abcnews (Jan 20, 2016)

ScottRu said:


> Heading from Boston to NYP, picking up the Silver Meteor on Saturday. Wish us luck!


We're on the same train Saturday afternoon. Hopefully we'll get through the Baltimore/Washington/Fredericksburg area without being halted.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm currently planned on 2253 Saturday. Might have to change plans we shall see.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 20, 2016)

At least the main thrust of WS Jonas will hit on the weekend when it will have minimal impact on the commute, schools and such. Best plan is to stay in and lay it out. I imagine Amtrak, like the airlines, will allow for penalty-free cancellations or changes.


----------



## neroden (Jan 20, 2016)

There's "major snowstorms" and then there's "blizzards for the history books". Amtrak usually does just fine in the former. The latter, with roofs collapsing and 5-foot-high walls of snow, tends to shut the trains down.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 20, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Oreius said:
> 
> 
> > Forecasts have shift the storm back north. Lancaster and Elizabethtown could see over 18
> ...


Well, my Saturday activity has been rescheduled. So I'll just be hunkering down in my apartment with my kitty. It will be interesting as I'm on the 1st floor which is half under ground (windows are just above ground level). I imagine I won't be able to look out my windows w/o a step stool.


----------



## Oreius (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you all for the advice and tips. I have decided to cancel my trip and stay put Saturday. New York and my cousin aren't going anywhere, and I have been given an evoucher that I can use to reschedule the trip.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 20, 2016)

Good call. This one is starting to look gnarly.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jan 20, 2016)

jis said:


> Someone like Thirdrail or Hal may be able to shed more light on this. I have the impression that Amtrak has several reduced service plans for the NEC in heavy snow situation. Some of the considerations include fixing the switch positions on many switches reducing the chances of switch failure which reduces the variety of stopping patterns available and such.
> 
> There are usually enough trains running for the 20% that make it to the station, unless some unplanned event prevents that.


This is true. There are different snow plans for different divisions that cover everything from train lengths, stops, routes, staffing, cancellations etc.


----------



## Barciur (Jan 20, 2016)

I have a Sunday plan to get from Lancaster to PHL for a usual activity that i do in PHL and return in the afternoon. It's not a big deal if cancelled, but I'm curious to see if and how it runs. I imagine that if I get to Philly on Sunday, then I should definitely be able to get back as it's supposed to be over Sunday. If I can't get to Philly< i just get back to my house


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jan 21, 2016)

Keep an eye on the website for service adjustments. Cancellations are inevitable. I expect the long distance trains to take a hit.


----------



## FormerOBS (Jan 21, 2016)

Might as well get this started.

I just learned that the Auto Train consists that are leaving this afternoon, January 21, will be secured at their terminals upon arrival tomorrow January 22, and are not expected to operate again until further notice. Service will be affected in both directions.

Hunker down, everybody.

Tom


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 21, 2016)

We just returned from Washington DC last night and glad we got out of town before the storm. The 1" snowfall at rush hour Wednesday nearly put the town in shutdown. Can't imagine what this storm will do. Good thing it will be on a weekend which should help some.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jan 21, 2016)

It is a lot more than the Auto Train. As I stated in another thread, keep an eye on the website. Everything is impacted.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 21, 2016)

Thirdrail7 said:


> It is a lot more than the Auto Train. As I stated in another thread, keep an eye on the website. Everything is impacted.


Just saw a list of cancellations on FB (was that you TR7?).


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jan 21, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Thirdrail7 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a lot more than the Auto Train. As I stated in another thread, keep an eye on the website. Everything is impacted.
> ...



You know me better than that!


----------



## sitzplatz17 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thirdrail7 said:


> It is a lot more than the Auto Train. As I stated in another thread, keep an eye on the website. Everything is impacted.


Hoping today's SB 19 isn't affected.

Was originally scheduled for an 8pm flight out of DCA on Friday. With no seat available on any carriers from now until my scheduled time (which I'm betting will be cancelled) I turned to Amtrak to save me.

Snagged probably the last Roomette to ATL tonight.

Good luck my DC brethren!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 21, 2016)

sitzplatz17 said:


> Thirdrail7 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a lot more than the Auto Train. As I stated in another thread, keep an eye on the website. Everything is impacted.
> ...


What I'm seeing on FB is tomorrow's cancellations (of which 19 is one).


----------



## afigg (Jan 21, 2016)

Thirdrail7 said:


> It is a lot more than the Auto Train. As I stated in another thread, keep an eye on the website. Everything is impacted.


Looking at the snowfall probability map with heavy snow in southern PA, central & western MD, central and NW VA, combined with the blizzard warnings, I would expect that the Capitol Limited, Silver Star, Meteor, Crescent will be cancelled on Saturday and possibly on Friday. Virginia Regionals and probably the Pennsylvanian as well. The storm is going to mess up a lot of travel plans.

In the DC area, the usual buying binge at the grocery stores to "stock up" enough goods to last for weeks (if not months) started yesterday as far as I can tell...


----------



## Ryan (Jan 21, 2016)

MARC is going to run an "S" (limited service) schedule tomorrow and no service on Saturday. Sunday still TBD.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 21, 2016)

afigg said:


> Thirdrail7 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a lot more than the Auto Train. As I stated in another thread, keep an eye on the website. Everything is impacted.
> ...


 You left out little ol' Delaware.


----------



## JoeBas (Jan 21, 2016)

See my earlier post in this thread about the way railroads used to handle snow storms, and the way they do now.


----------



## rtabern (Jan 21, 2016)

There is nothing up yet officially on Amtrak's website (big surprise there...), but it looks like train cancellations are starting to trickle in.

The Cardinal #51 will not run out of New York tomorrow -- and as a result -- will not run out of Chicago on Saturday night.

It also looks like some Pennsylvanian cancellations are up.


----------



## Triley (Jan 21, 2016)

Amtrak has posted a blog page with a list of some cancellations. Says MOST NEC services will be running tomorrow, but does not specifically list anything that will not be running.

http://blog.amtrak.com/2016/01/amtrak-modifies-service-for-predicted-winter-storm/


----------



## ScottRu (Jan 21, 2016)

I don't see where this has already been posted, though it may have been. But we just got notice that our trip south on the Silver meteor has been canceled. That storm is evidently too big for even a train to go through. Alas.


----------



## Eric308 (Jan 21, 2016)

ScottRu said:


> I don't see where this has already been posted, though it may have been. But we just got notice that our trip south on the Silver meteor has been canceled. That storm is evidently too big for even a train to go through. Alas.


http://blog.amtrak.c...d-winter-storm/

Posted previously.


----------



## neroden (Jan 21, 2016)

Railroad Bill said:


> We just returned from Washington DC last night and glad we got out of town before the storm. The 1" snowfall at rush hour Wednesday nearly put the town in shutdown. Can't imagine what this storm will do. Good thing it will be on a weekend which should help some.


Typical. Southern cities shut down under small amounts of snow because they're not used to it. I suppose everything staffed out of DC is going to have cancellations because people can't get to work. Once you get north to NYC and further north, there's more snow *resilience* -- an inch of snow is just normal weather.

...and sure enough the Lake Shore Limited appears to be running.


----------



## CHamilton (Jan 21, 2016)

If you manage to get to DC by Amtrak, don't expect local transit to be running.

DC Metro to shut down amid weekend blizzard


----------



## Ryan (Jan 21, 2016)

neroden said:


> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> > We just returned from Washington DC last night and glad we got out of town before the storm. The 1" snowfall at rush hour Wednesday nearly put the town in shutdown. Can't imagine what this storm will do. Good thing it will be on a weekend which should help some.
> ...


Great article on why yesterday's snow was so problematic:

http://www.dennismersereau.com/2016/01/a-dusting-of-snow-is-more-dangerous.html

Short version: Danger doesn't scale with snow depth.

As far as the LSL goes, one would hope that it will:


----------



## neroden (Jan 21, 2016)

In the snowbelt a dusting of snow doesn't cause trouble because (a) we salt and sand the roads, and (b) *we are used to it* so we don't make stupid driving mistakes. There are lots of idiot drivers on the roads around here, but even many of the bad drivers seem to slow down the moment the snow starts falling. And we *know* the worst weather is 32 degrees F, because we deal with it regularly.

Again, the worst problem is typically weather in places which aren't prepared for it. We in the Northeast would probably be completely lost if we got Florida-style summer hurricane weather (which has happened occasionally and caused really massive disasters) or California-style wildfires and mudslides. Because those are rare and we don't prepare for them. We had a *tornado* near my house a few years ago and *nobody* was prepared for it -- thankfully it was only a small one, but nobody has "tornado basements" or anything.

Looking at that map, this storm could be really bad. Virginia is simply not used to getting snow and it's getting the brunt of the storm.


----------



## NW cannonball (Jan 21, 2016)

Looks like this storm is heading for a "worst case scenario" with heavy wet snow, temps near freezing (lots of iced up falling power lines, trees. catenary) and high winds.

Likely that Amtrak plans B and C won't be enough to keep trains running.

Time to hunker down, stock up on food and water if not done already, don't even think of driving anywhere, watch local media.

Virginia and Maryland already declared emergency, called up the National Guard.

Please, please understand it will be very very bad for a few days.

Don't count on roads, rails, airports. Stay home.

OK you all know that already. Make sure your friends and neighbors are prepared.


----------



## AmtrakLKL (Jan 21, 2016)

Here are the planned changes for Friday and Saturday. As always, subject to change and Amtrak.com will show the latest information when searching for availability.

*Friday, January 22*

*NEC*

65 - Cancelled WAS-NPN. Will operate BOS-WAS.

66 - Cancelled NPN-WAS. Will operate WAS-BOS.

83 - Cancelled RVR-NPN. Will operate BOS-RVR.

85 - Cancelled WAS-RVR. Will operate BOS-WAS.

95 - Cancelled RVR-NPN. Will operate BOS-RVR.

125 - Cancelled RVR-NFK. Will operate NYP-RVR.

127 - Cancelled PHL-WAS. Will operate NYP-PHL.

171 - Cancelled WAS-LYH. Will operate BOS-WAS.

2173 - Cancelled NYP-WAS. Will operate BOS-NYP.

2175 - Cancelled NYP-WAS. Will operate BOS-NYP.

*Long Haul*

19 - Cancelled entirely

20 - Cancelled entirely

29 - Cancelled entirely

30 - Cancelled PGH-WAS on Saturday, Jan 22. Operates CHI-PGH.

51 - Cancelled NYP-IND. Operates IND-CHI on Saturday, Jan 23.

52 - Cancelled entirely

53 - Cancelled entirely

79 - Cancelled WAS-RGH. Will operate NYP-WAS and RGH-CLT

80 - Cancelled RGH-NYP. Will operate CLT-RGH

91 - Cancelled NYP-JAX. Will operate JAX-MIA on Saturday, Jan 22

92 - Cancelled JAX-NYP. Will operate MIA-JAX.

97 - Cancelled entirely

98 - Cancelled entirely

*Saturday, January 23*

*NEC*

65 - Originated Friday, cancelled WAS-NPN.

66 - Cancelled NPN-WAS. Operates WAS-BOS.

71 - Cancelled entirely

82 - Cancelled entirely

88 - Cancelled NFK-WAS. Operates WAS-BOS.

96 - Cancelled NPN-WAS. Operates WAS-BOS.

99 - Cancelled entirely

131 - Cancelled entirely

140 - Cancelled WAS-NYP. Operates NYP-SPG.

147 - Cancelled NYP-LYH. Operates SPG-NYP.

152 - Cancelled entirely

153 - Cancelled entirely

156 - Cancelled entirely

159 - Cancelled entirely

160 - Cancelled entirely

164 - Cancelled RVR-WAS. Operates WAS-BOS.

167 - Cancelled entirely

182 - Cancelled entirely

192 - Cancelled entirely

195 - Cancelled WAS-RVR. Operates BOS-WAS.

2203 - Cancelled entirely

2207 - Cancelled entirely

2212 - Cancelled entirely

2220 - Cancelled entirely

2250 - Cancelled WAS-NYP. Operates NYP-BOS.

2251 - Cancelled NYP-WAS. Operates NYP_BOS.

2253 - Cancelled entirely

2260 - Cancelled entirely

2290 - Cancelled entirely

2295 - Cancelled entirely

*Keystones*

611 - Cancelled entirely

661 - Cancelled NYP-PHL. Operates PHL-HAR.

662 - Cancelled entirely

665 - Cancelled entirely

666 - Cancelled entirely

669 - Cancelled entirely

670 - Cancelled entirely

*Long Haul*

19 - Cancelled entirely

20 - Cancelled entirely

29 - Cancelled WAS-PGH. Operates PGH-CHI.

30 - Cancelled PGH-WAS on Sunday, Jan 24. Operates CHI-PGH.

50 - Cancelled entirely

52 - Cancelled entirely

53 - Cancelled entirely

79 - Cancelled WAS-RGH. Will operate NYP-WAS and RGH-CLT.

80 - Cancelled RGH-NYP. Will operate CLT-RGH.

89 - Cancelled entirely

90 - Cancelled SAV-WAS. Operates WAS-NYP.

91 - Cancelled NYP-JAX. Will operate JAX-MIA on Sunday, Jan 24.

92 - Cancelled JAX-NYP. Will operate MIA-JAX.

97 - Cancelled entirely

98 - Cancelled entirely


----------



## LakeShoreLtd. (Jan 22, 2016)

A topic I can contribute to, at least slightly!

I'm a meteorology major in college currently. This is likely going to turn into a Historic snowstorm/blizzard, and I would have to imagine that DC is going to be almost completely shutdown. If 1" of snow the other day shut down almost the entire highway network, I wouldn't even bother going into work today (Friday). Snow should start around 3-4PM, and they'll probably see 3-6" by 8PM. That spells disaster for the area, especially with windy conditions too.

As for the entire corridor... NPN-DC-PHL seems like an almost certain bet for significant to historic snowfall. I doubt anyone in that corridor will be moving until at least Sunday, and perhaps even later as the snow will be pretty wet, heavy snow. Wind is a concern as well especially if it takes down any catenary on the NEC. Can't wait to see how 88/96 manage Saturday

I'll leave you guys with this projected snowfall map from the National Weather Service:


----------



## west point (Jan 22, 2016)

Here in the south a fair explanation can be summed up as:::

1. The CSX ROW WASH - Richmond is fairly clear of possible impediments.

2. South of Richmond CSX does not clear ROW trees and with the ice there will be massive number of trees across the tracks. Southern pines like to lean toward open areas which is the space above tracks. As well high winds will also bring down trees. IMHO the cancellations are well thought out. No use stranding a train in the middle of nowhere that is running out of fuel.

3. Forecast the same bad conditions on the Crescent route, Although NS clears more trees still warrants its cancellations.

4. Some power lines will also fall across the tracks. Only recently have utility companies started double anchoring lines across roads and RRs

5.. It may be a week or more until some RR routes are clear.

A side benefit for Amtrak will be that the locos usually used for the LD trains can be moved to locations to take care of any CAT failures on the NEC


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 22, 2016)

This is how AMTRAK handles snow:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/58373-snow-inside-coach/


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 22, 2016)

No trains to watch in Savannah today or tomorrow.


----------



## CHamilton (Jan 22, 2016)

LakeShoreLtd. said:


> I'll leave you guys with this projected snowfall map from the National Weather Service:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to make light of the inconvenience the storm is causing, but it's hard to take something that looks like a pink arrowhead seriously.


----------



## Train2104 (Jan 22, 2016)

So essentially everything south of WAS is shut down tomorrow, and the NEC is running at half capacity.

MARC and SEPTA Regional Rail aren't running tomorrow at all.


----------



## rtabern (Jan 22, 2016)

I am trying to figure out tomorrow's (1/23/16) departure of the Cardinal, Train #50.

It was cancelled in its entirety yesterday to sales -- now it appears back -- but only running CHI-IND it seems.

On Trainorders, someone mentioned it would be running as just 1 coach car -- but it shows sleepers for sale on there!! Why would they run a sleeper from CHI-IND as part of a stub #50? A little odd!


----------



## ScottRu (Jan 22, 2016)

IMG_4823.gif

Sad we're missing our annual Meteor trip to Florida. But, when all is said and done, I hope people in the path of this storm get through without TOO much pain and disruption. (And we'll still be returning via the Meteor at the end of Feb. )


----------



## neroden (Jan 22, 2016)

Am I correct that the Pennsylvanian is still running? Looks like it! This bolsters my view that the areas which get very heavy snow routinely can handle this better than the areas which don't.

I guess given the cancellations, Amtrak only has to push two trains through the Keystone Corridor (no SEPTA, either) and they think they can do that even with 27 inches of snow.

Wise to shut down the trains heading south of WAS. I suspect most of the engineers and conductors won't even be able to report in (gone are the days when they lived in housing in the station).


----------



## Hal (Jan 22, 2016)

neroden said:


> Wise to shut down the trains heading south of WAS. I suspect most of the engineers and conductors won't even be able to report in (gone are the days when they lived in housing in the station).


There are hotels near stations. A lot of Engineers and Conductors don't want to miss work. No work, no pay. If Amtrak has work for them Amtrak gets them hotel rooms. Also many have four wheel drive vehicles.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barciur (Jan 22, 2016)

660 for SUNDAY is showing as "SOLD OUT". Mentioned trains on Saturday are showing as cancelled. So I wonder what's up? I have a ticket for 660 for Sunday to PHL and I have yet to receive any communication.


----------



## LakeShoreLtd. (Jan 22, 2016)

Its becoming increasingly likely that the PHL-NYP corridor will also see up to 2 feet of snow from this storm, with significant blowing/drifting likely as well.This will also effect the entire Keystone route, and I'd imagine that any of the remaining trains along any of the corridor from Newport News through NYP to even potentially New Haven will be experiencing delays.

Here's the latest snowfall forecast, which has *new snowfall* from 8PM through about midnight tomorrow night.




It may not be pretty, but if any trains are running it will likely be better than traveling by plane or bus!


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jan 22, 2016)

Barciur said:


> 660 for SUNDAY is showing as "SOLD OUT". Mentioned trains on Saturday are showing as cancelled. So I wonder what's up? I have a ticket for 660 for Sunday to PHL and* I have yet to receive any communication.*









h34r:

Keep an eye on the website for Sunday's operating plan.


----------



## Alexandria Nick (Jan 23, 2016)

As a veteran of the Erie snowbelt, I'd say this isn't a matter of south or not used to it or whatever. This storm would shut down Erie too.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 23, 2016)

Was booked to come back from BOS tomorrow on 2253.. Major audible called.. Came back to Philly on 175 Friday. Got on the Short Kill and it was just starting to get bad. 422 was awful. I'm glad I'm home safe.


----------



## frequentflyer (Jan 23, 2016)

Acela150 said:


> Was booked to come back from BOS tomorrow on 2253.. Major audible called.. Came back to Philly on 175 Friday. Got on the Short Kill and it was just starting to get bad. 422 was awful. I'm glad I'm home safe.


I thought it was the "sure kill" freeway ..........Does anyone know why the Amtrak tracking page made by a member in this site is not working?


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 23, 2016)

It has many names.. The short kill, the Sure for Kill, and then some...


----------



## NW cannonball (Jan 23, 2016)

frequentflyer said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Was booked to come back from BOS tomorrow on 2253.. Major audible called.. Came back to Philly on 175 Friday. Got on the Short Kill and it was just starting to get bad. 422 was awful. I'm glad I'm home safe.
> ...


If you mean <http://dixielandsoftware.net> it works for me now. But there's so many cancels and disruptions -- who knows? John B does his best which is pretty good, but with the current many cancels - who can tell?


----------



## BAV (Jan 23, 2016)

> Does anyone know why the Amtrak tracking page made by a member in this site is not working?


Possibly because Amtrak's "Track a Train" page is showing data from 2 days ago, mixed in with current data.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 23, 2016)

Sunday's plan is on Amtrak.com now.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Jan 23, 2016)

BAV said:


> > Does anyone know why the Amtrak tracking page made by a member in this site is not working?
> 
> 
> Possibly because Amtrak's "Track a Train" page is showing data from 2 days ago, mixed in with current data.


Amtrak's "Track-A-Train" and the "Better Track-A-Train" use the same data source, which comes from Amtrak. In recent days Amtrak hasn't been updating the data properly, so that took them both down. Fortunately, Better Track-A-Train seems to be working this morning (1/23/2016).

jb


----------



## John Bobinyec (Jan 23, 2016)

NW cannonball said:


> frequentflyer said:
> 
> 
> > Acela150 said:
> ...


For statusmaps.com, aka dixielandsoftware, the detection and presentation of the cancellations and service disruptions is more or less automatic. All I have to do is deal with Amtrak's inconsistencies in the matter.

jb


----------



## Jacob Goes By Jack (Jan 23, 2016)

Do you guys think today's westbound Lake Shore Limited out of NYP (#49) may be canceled? (How well are trains running along the empire corridor and tri-state area today?)

And then, IF it is canceled, would that prevent tomorrow night's eastbound #48 from running, due to the lack of the equipment/cars in Chicago?

I'm asking because my folks are on tomorrow night's eastbound 48 from Chicago-NYP and we are all wondering what will happen...


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 23, 2016)

I think if today's #49 gets north of Croton-Harmon, it should be okay. Snow amounts decrease the further north of NYC you go. There's no snow at all on the radar across the I-90 corridor right now.


----------



## edjbox (Jan 23, 2016)

How is ridership for fri and sat?


----------



## LakeShoreLtd. (Jan 23, 2016)

Today's 49(23) already departed Croton-Harmon and is moving north at 77.6mph. Looks like it will survive the journey west tonight.

There have been some 1-2 hour delays from NYP and south, but nothing to terrible. It's probably a hell of a lot quicker than traveling on I-95. Some areas near Baltimore/Philly approaching 30" from this storm.


----------



## Bex (Jan 23, 2016)

edjbox said:


> How is ridership for fri and sat?


I was on 173 yesterday and it was truly the emptiest I have ever seen a Friday afternoon train. South of Philly it was about ten people total in my car.


----------



## Barciur (Jan 23, 2016)

So my reservation got cancelled for tomorrow. I cannot do anything online, they are asking me to call about alternative transportation. I just want the voucher/refund. I cancelled my return trip, but cant do the cancelled one online.

I tried calling but obviously they are very busy. WIll I still be able to get the voucher after train departure time since this is an emergency set up?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 23, 2016)

Just heard on 6abc (Philly) that 42 is delayed - possible engine trouble.

Looks to be 15-20 people at least waiting to board a train from PHL to NYP. 168, I think...but I could be wrong.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jan 24, 2016)

Palmetto said:


> I think if today's #49 gets north of Croton-Harmon, it should be okay. Snow amounts decrease the further north of NYC you go. There's no snow at all on the radar across the I-90 corridor right now.





LakeShoreLtd. said:


> Today's 49(23) already departed Croton-Harmon and is moving north at 77.6mph. Looks like it will survive the journey west tonight.
> 
> There have been some 1-2 hour delays from NYP and south, but nothing to terrible. It's probably a hell of a lot quicker than traveling on I-95. Some areas near Baltimore/Philly approaching 30" from this storm.



I know it hasn't arrived in CHI, but it amazes me that 49(23) departed NYP 2 minutes late, has never been more than 10 minutes late (BUF), departed TOL 1 minute late and has been on time ever since. 48 (23) is also having a stellar run.

Freight recession indeed?


----------



## LakeShoreLtd. (Jan 24, 2016)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Palmetto said:
> 
> 
> > I think if today's #49 gets north of Croton-Harmon, it should be okay. Snow amounts decrease the further north of NYC you go. There's no snow at all on the radar across the I-90 corridor right now.
> ...


I'm actually on 48(23) and its been a very quiet ride. I don't think we've passed more than a few freights from CLE-BUF and we're flying into Rochester now, only down a few minutes. This is all after 48 left Chicago almost a half hour late.
I'm not a train expert but it certainly feels like a freight recession here!


----------



## afigg (Jan 24, 2016)

LakeShoreLtd. said:


> Thirdrail7 said:
> 
> 
> > I know it hasn't arrived in CHI, but it amazes me that 49(23) departed NYP 2 minutes late, has never been more than 10 minutes late (BUF), departed TOL 1 minute late and has been on time ever since. 48 (23) is also having a stellar run.
> ...


#49(1/23) was traveling on a weekend which helps. Still, the LSL has been doing fairly well for close to on-time or early arrivals at NYP and CHI over the past several months. Less freight traffic is presumably part of the reason; track work improvements may also be contributing. Whatever the reasons, the LSL OTP is currently much better than the meltdown period in 2014.


----------



## afigg (Jan 24, 2016)

With regards to the blizzard, I live in Northern Virginia, NW of DC. Got somewhere between 25" to 30" of snow; hard to tell exactly how much because the wind pushed the snow into deep drifts. Nasty wind gusts yesterday and last night leading to near white out conditions as I was trying to shovel my driveway. I've seen my share of Nor'easter blizzards over decades of living in the Mid-Atlantic region and for a few years in Massachusetts. From the single data point of my driveway & house, this was possibly the most snowfall and worse blizzard I have been in. I think it dumped even more snow here than Snowmagedon in 2010.

It will likely take days for travel to get fully back to normal in the entire region.


----------



## edjbox (Jan 24, 2016)

Looks like the southbound Vermonter yesterday terminated in Philadelphia and the northbound one originated from there. Also Empire Service 250 was cancelled today


----------



## edjbox (Jan 25, 2016)

How was the ridership for Sunday?


----------



## Bex (Jan 25, 2016)

edjbox said:


> How was the ridership for Sunday?


Most of the NEC trains were cancelled. The one I was rebooked on in the evening was packed, I assume because it had all the passengers from the cancelled trains as well.


----------



## Triley (Jan 25, 2016)

Bex said:


> edjbox said:
> 
> 
> > How was the ridership for Sunday?
> ...


We only had two Regionals running from Boston to DC yesterday, and I know the first one was nearing sold out by the time it got to Providence, and almost the entire trip down the corridor.


----------



## west point (Jan 25, 2016)

Triley;;; So how many cars ( seats ) ? One or two motors ?


----------



## Triley (Jan 25, 2016)

I don't work for operations, I'm part of onboard service, so I generally don't pay much attention to train length. 163 was the normal arrangement I believe... 1 Business Class, 1 Quiet Car, 1 Coach, 1 Cafe, and then 4 coaches. I was surprised they didn't add an extra coach. 135 was the only other train I boarded, and they were only going to Philly, and I didn't see the passenger load, nor did I even glance at how many coaches.

One ACS64 on both of them.


----------



## west point (Jan 25, 2016)

Glad to hear that the ACS - 64s were able to maintain schedule despite the powder snow !!!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 25, 2016)

Overall it looks like Amtrak handled WS Jonas_* MUCH*_ better than NJT or the LIRR!


----------



## Train2104 (Jan 26, 2016)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Overall it looks like Amtrak handled WS Jonas_* MUCH*_ better than NJT or the LIRR!


Because Amtrak is interstate (so it doesn't have to answer to a governor) and the only reason they suspend service is because it's unsafe or impossible to provide service, not to encourage people to stay home.


----------



## CHamilton (Jan 27, 2016)

La Crosse singers foil monster storm to perform in Carnegie Hall

http://lacrossetribune.com/news/local/la-crosse-singers-foil-monster-storm-to-perform-in-carnegie/article_e59d2c51-9a65-582e-90a5-aad4d8264406.html



> Five members canceled because of the delay, but another chorale member checked the Amtrak schedule out of Chicago and determined that a train would leave for New York City at 9:35 p.m. So the others flew to Chicago, hopped the subway to Union Station and caught Amtrak’s Lake Shore Limited for a 21-hour train ride to the Empire State, Rusterholz said.


----------

